# 40k armoury and an apocalyptic zombie holocaust



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

For my first new thread on this board, I will ask you a very important existensial question.

This is the scenario:

Everyone in the area you live somehow get turned into zombies (perhaps Nurgle has something to do with it?). For no particular reason, a magical midget in a bikini gives you a unique chance to select a number of things from any one armoury to any one army in the 40k universe in order to save yourself (and all the people you are able to save, although that probably won't be many, maybe 3-ish). This is what you can choose:

- One veichle with a free selection of upgrades, that if desired could one of its weapon functions swapped with any other weapon from the same armoury, but only if doing so would seem possible.

- Two sets of armour, complete with all the wargear you can fit onto it and a full set of weapons

- All the gadgets, food and survival equipment you can fit into your veichle.

What will you choose?

(In case you didn't get it, all choices have to be from the same armoury.)


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Baal predator, wi heavy flamer sponsons would be my vehicle of choice. Burn them all to sheeit.:so_happy:


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

firewolf said:


> >> Baal predator, wi heavy flamer sponsons would be my vehicle of choice. Burn them all to sheeit.:so_happy:


You know, that's a trap that way to many walk into. They think zombies = light infantry = easy target. but this IRL, not tabletop.

And as we all know, the only way to kill a zombie is to blow off its head or chest, or tear its lims apart. It says itself that heavy flamers won't be very effective at this...

You see, this is a much deeper issue than it appears at first.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Land raider crucader. Plenty of shots to kill zombies and they can't touch the armour.:grin:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Arite then. I would go for a Baal predator wi heavy bolter sponsons. Blow there heads off, ppft. Blow them tae sheeit wi heavy calibre rounds. A pile o muscle and bone isnae gan tae shuffle anywhere.k:


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

firewolf said:


> >> Arite then. I would go for a Baal predator wi heavy bolter sponsons. Blow there heads off, ppft. Blow them tae sheeit wi heavy calibre rounds. A pile o muscle and bone isnae gan tae shuffle anywhere.k:





thomas2 said:


> Land raider crucader. Plenty of shots to kill zombies and they can't touch the armour.:grin:


Wise choices for both of you. Here's mine:

- Land Raider Crusader, with all upgrades, a dozer blade instead of the front hatch and a (twin-linked?) missile launcher instead of the multi-melta.

- One set of terminator armour, with an assault cannon and eigther a lightning claw or a power sword (what do you guys think would be the most effective?)

- One set of power armour with a jump pack and Iron Halo, with a storm bolter, frag grenades and a power sword.

And tonnes of beef jerky ^^


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

Heres mine 

*- Sky ray*
_Decoy launchers, disruption pod, gun drones with burst cannons, Multi tracker, targeting array and target lock_
*- XV8 Battlesuit*
_twin-linked burst cannon, Shield generator, Vectored retro-thrusters, Failsafe detonator, Hard wired drone controller with two gun drones, irifium armor and hard-wired multi tracker. _


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

a drednaught (chaos ) with a chainsword on one arm and either a twinlinked heavy bolter on the other with extra armour...

and when im not in my dred  id have terminator armour with a manreaper (gotta love it) and a storm bolter.

it would be a massacre


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

my other choices would be, a tau crisis battle suit (move faster than a broadside and you need to be quick)

with all the weapons it can carry haha

bassically any armoured suit kinda things... the only tank id get in is a pred or a land raider.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Vehicle: Eldar Falcon, fully upgraded. The Pulse and Scatter Laser effectively have unlimited ammo and the Shuriken Cannon can help out in a pinch. It can fly well above the zombies, and it can hover a mile in the air while I relax in the luxuriously outfitted troop compartment complete with a waterbed and mini-bar.

Actually, I'll swap out the underslung Shuriken Cannon for a twin-linked Starcannon.

Armour Set 1: Tau Crisis Suit with Plasma and Missile Launcher - plenty of range, never needs to get engaged and the Plasma Gun won't overheat and kill me. Might as well add a Drone Controller and a bunch of gundrones too.

Armour Suit 2: Terminator Armour with Assault Cannon, Missile Launcher and Chainfist.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

i wud go naked with nothing more than a pork pie and a scythe


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Is the magical midget in a bikini hot? These things are important.

Vehicle: Razorback with TL Heavy Bolter. (Gotta transport those you save)

Armor 1: Artificer Armor with Power Sword and Bolt Pistol, Frags and Kraks

Armor 2: Speedo with toothpick (if the midget in the bikini is hot)


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

Monolith
living metal armour they can never touch.
Gauss flux arc wpn-- lots of units in my 12" range. or simply particle whip them as I will surely get quite a few no matter where it scatters.
I'll have to find a way to mount a twin-linked pintle mounted assault cannon to it.
I'll be sitting in my homeade command module inside. can watch my results on cnn.
Room for plenty of cold bud,pizza and a squad of sisters of battle in my enourmous,ponderous vehicle.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Most certainly my vehicle would be 

A: if it HAS to be 40k, then a Thunderhawk with unlimited fuel and gunz. 

B: If not, then a _Daniel Jackson_ class cruiser from Stargate SG-1.

Armor

1: Tau Crisis suit, Cyclonic Ion blaster, Plasma rifle, Hard-wired Drone controller (Gun) Iridium Armor, Stabilization system, Multi-tracker, Stim injector, Blacksun filter.

2. Grey Knights Terminator armor MkVII, Psycannon and Nemesis sword, frag and Krak, melta bombs.


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

Big Stompa, but only if I get a real Ork or twenty who believe I'm their warboss (therefore I am).


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

vehicle: preadator anihilator fully loaded with lascannon goodness.

armour1: Terminator armour with pair of lightning claws (i like to get up close and personal)

armolur2: Artificer armour with thunder hammer, plasma pistol and iron halo

Supplies: life time supply of pizza


----------



## Magin Chao (Dec 10, 2007)

Well

For my vehicle I'd take a Imperitor Class titan, and crush the infestation benife my feet 
Armoure wise, Terminator with Assault cannon and Powerfist
Power armour with jumpack, a stormbolter, and a thunder hammer


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

hmm just a chainsword an a chain axe not gonna need a tank or out since theres a lambo round the corner :biggrin:


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> vehicle: preadator anihilator fully loaded with lascannon goodness.
> 
> armour1: Terminator armour with pair of lightning claws (i like to get up close and personal)
> 
> ...


Regarding your suplies:

a) wouldn't it turn a little mouldy after a while?

b) How are you gonna coock 'em?

And also, I don't think that the thunder hammer would be very effective agaisnt a near-infinate mass of undead, as blunt weapons can deliver deadly blows, but can only do so to one enemy at the time. And as zombies are incredibly weak, you won't need that power. And hence, a slashing weapon would be better.

The question is just, what would be the best agaisnt the zombies - a lightning claw or a power sword?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

DeusMortemEst said:


> Regarding your suplies:
> 
> a) wouldn't it turn a little mouldy after a while?
> 
> ...


I would cook the pizza on the preds engine and I imagine thunder hammers to be simmilar to grav hammers from halo 3. And imo lightning calws beacuse they would feel like an extention to your body and would look cool when fighting.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very nice, I like the idea here. 

Vehicle: Razorback AFV (as it's just me, right? transport capacity isn't an issue per se) equipped with a twin-linked heavy bolter, pintle storm bolter, dozer blade/rough terrain mod, smoke launchers, searchlight, power of the machine spirit, and reinforced (extra) armour.

There's a reason for taking each of those upgrades beyond them simply being available-- the machine spirit can take over the heavy bolter and storm bolter, which would give some point defense if I needed to take cover to tend wounds or whatnot. Smoke launchers, a searchlight, and the reinforced armour are there purely for common sense-- smoke is essential for a hasty retreat, a searchlight is useful at night to get an idea of what you're up against, and the extra armour allows you to be a little more careless with the vehicle than you might otherwise. 

Kit: I think regardless of having a couple of options for armour, I'd place my trust in MkVII Astartes power armour, with a standard backpack and a jump pack stored in the razorback so I could equip myself as needed. The problem with both bolt and plasma pistols is that they are very ammo-dependant-- both only can carry six rounds (or charges, in the case of the plasma pistol) before being reloaded. When you're swamped by enemies, six shots doesn't count for a lot. I would still want a bolt pistol, don't get me wrong-- but a pistol isn't going to help that much. Power swords, fists, and lightning claws are all well and good, but the ultimate anti-zombie weapon is the chainsaw, so I'm going to have to go with a chainsword. Or two of them, even. Krak grenades, which are an imploding weapon, wouldn't be terribly useful, but it's good to be prepared-- I would want at least two of them. Frag grenades, on the other hand, can at least blow zombies apart so they're not as immediately threatening-- having an ample supply would be nice. There is storage for six Astartes' gear in a Razorback, so that'd give plenty of space for non-combat gear such as a narthecium with a full stock of antitoxins, antiseptics, and painkillers, a defibrillator, as many MRE's as you can fit in the Razorback, a replacement core for the armour's power plant, and some other assorted odds and ends. After all, there'd be five empty slots big enough for a boltgun with several reloads, grenades, and a nine-foot-tall power-armoured killing machine. As far as wargear goes, I'd want a rosarius (as opposed to an iron halo-- the kind of field they generate is different, if anyone recalls from 2nd edition, and when a rosarius is activated, there's a rather blinding flash-- a beacon for survivors as well as possibly buying a couple seconds if I'm overwhelmed to retreat), and a hand flamer, which isn't particularly combat-effective, so I'm lumping it in with wargear. I mean, matches are great, but prometheum is better.

Depending on whether or not we're allowed anything from the Codex, not just the armoury and the like, I would want some servitors and maybe a pair of servo-skulls. The skulls can look around for other survivors, while gun and combat servitors have fairly obvious applications. 

While I am generally opposed to witchcraft, as my Astartes are in the back pocket of the Adeptus Ministorum, a psychic hood might not be a terrible thing to have if I could use it. Undeath is supernatural, so it's possible a hood could disrupt whatever's causing it.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

OK i'm redoing mine.

Vehicle: Land Raider Crucader, all upgrades, multimelta replaced by Helious missile launcher.
Armour 1: Terminator armour, rosious (spelt it wrong, Chaplain force field), assult cannon, chainfist (can break through walls to escape and resue people)
Armour 2: Artificer armour, iron halo, twin lightning claws, frag grenades, aspex (once again spelt it wrong. SM life detection machine to see zombies and survivers)

OR

Verhicle: Hammerhead, burst cannons, railgun, all upgrades.
Armour 1: Crisis suit, 2 gun drones, all hardwired upgrades, targeting array, 2 burst cannons.
Armour 2: Commander Farsights crisis suit.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Terminus ultra pattern landraider with dozer blade, 3 twin linked las cannons, 2 las cannons extra armour and some other stuff rom the armoury=]
Terminator armour with assualt cannon and cyclone missile launcher becuase theres zombies I dont care what the codex says=]
power armour so I can run from the zombies and not get hurt because zombies would suck bad at destroying power armour tbh with vortex grenades and a heavy bolter or stubber.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> I would cook the pizza on the preds engine and I imagine thunder hammers to be simmilar to grav hammers from halo 3. And imo lightning calws beacuse they would feel like an extention to your body and would look cool when fighting.


There is only one problem with the lightning claws: they are much shorter than a power sword, and therefore won't be as effective in slashing. And even though they are good for inflicting deep, extremely lethal wounds, they are not very useful at cleaving and chopping things in half.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yarrick140 said:


> *- Sky ray*
> _Decoy launchers, disruption pod, gun drones with burst cannons, Multi tracker, targeting array and target lock_
> *- XV8 Battlesuit*
> _twin-linked burst cannon, Shield generator, Vectored retro-thrusters, Failsafe detonator, Hard wired drone controller with two gun drones, irifium armor and hard-wired multi tracker. _


Good but doesn't a failsafe detonator just allow you to blow your suit up? Not very good. Why a skyray? Only has 6 missiles and markerlights, and heavy gun drones (burst cannon ones) would be too big to fit.



cerrakoth said:


> Terminus ultra pattern landraider with dozer blade, 3 twin linked las cannons, 2 las cannons extra armour and some other stuff rom the armoury=]
> Terminator armour with assualt cannon and cyclone missile launcher becuase theres zombies I dont care what the codex says=]
> power armour so I can run from the zombies and not get hurt because zombies would suck bad at destroying power armour tbh with vortex grenades and a heavy bolter or stubber.


Vortex grenades can kill you and a terminous patturn land raider can only slowly kill and can destroy itself.

Adding to mine a spare deathwatch heavy bolter would be nice, a cyclone on the terminator armour, and give the hurricane bolters special deathwatch ammo, kraken penertrators for range, possibility of multiple kills per shot and shotting through walls, while inferno rounds to set zombies alight.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

thomas2 said:


> Adding to mine a spare deathwatch heavy bolter would be nice, a cyclone on the terminator armour, and give the hurricane bolters special deathwatch ammo, kraken penertrators for range, possibility of multiple kills per shot and shotting through walls, while inferno rounds to set zombies alight.


To those of us that swim in the seas of ignorance, could you please explain what the difference is betrween the regular boltgun/heavy bolter, and the deathwatch ones?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

erhemm razorback wit all available upgrades but ill saw out the twinlinked heavybolter/lascannon and replace it with a twinlinked assaultcannon. Half the inside of the my manly vehicle will have ammo for the assault cannon. I myself will be so tough as to wear MkII power armour and i will hold two machine bolt pistols (ill cut out the normal magazine make it live feed from a giant backpack. Ill also use the idea behind the power fist and make a power boot so i can kick the living shit from everything. Ill fashion some air powered frag grenade launcher stick it to the side of the Razorback and let the machine spirit take care of that. The spirit can also drive. Ill also have some servo arms carrying more gruesome weaponry and the rest of storage space would be for the most kickass bike the 40k universe has ever known.

Feel free to ask questions about how the hell any of this would work or how i would fashion an airpowered frag grenade launcher or make a powerboot.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Initiate said:


> erhemm razorback wit all available upgrades but ill saw out the twinlinked heavybolter/lascannon and replace it with a twinlinked assaultcannon. Half the inside of the my manly vehicle will have ammo for the assault cannon. I myself will be so tough as to wear MkII power armour and i will hold two machine bolt pistols (ill cut out the normal magazine make it live feed from a giant backpack. Ill also use the idea behind the power fist and make a power boot so i can kick the living shit from everything. Ill fashion some air powered frag grenade launcher stick it to the side of the Razorback and let the machine spirit take care of that. The spirit can also drive. Ill also have some servo arms carrying more gruesome weaponry and the rest of storage space would be for the most kickass bike the 40k universe has ever known.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions about how the hell any of this would work or how i would fashion an airpowered frag grenade launcher or make a powerboot.


Yeah, ok: How the hell would any of this work? How would you fashion an air-powered frag grenade launcher? (Please explain in depth, and make it entertaining.)

And oh, I LOVE the idea of the powerboot. It would basically make your feet about half as dangerous as Chuck Norris', right? Anyways, please tell me how it would work.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

the grav hammer is S*** on halo 3

why is deus critisizing everything people say lol surely its up to them...


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

foulacy unless you didnt read it i challenged someone to ask me and deus stepped up.

and dont double post plz, i find it annoying and the edit feature is quite nicer. 

Anyway, lets start with the first question: How would any of this work?

well with a surplus razorsaw the turret would come right off. Then you use a welding tool and attach the TL assault cannon on a rotating wheel for control. As long as its part of the vehicle the machine spirit can control it. The ammo just comes from the armoury, you gotta break the magazines off of the guns and string the ammo from it it wont tangle or anything. Live feed from a backpack is a simple matter of constantly pushing the ammo. A hatch blocks the way but when you pull the trigger it would open up and ammo is thrust in and the gun fires it. 

Next: Frag Grenade Launcher

First you need the case, barrel, assorted hunks of metal that the weapon needs etc. that can be bought off Ebay40kay. Then the grenade needs to be propelled. This system would also work for the backpack live feed, its air powered right? You need a lever, several levers in fact. You pull a trigger and levers and gears are put to work to make a light yet sturdy circle inside the barrel push large amounts of air at extremely high speeds towards the target. Once again put on a rotating wheel and attached to the vehicle. 

PS: The Bike

The razorback will have a kickass bike that will (in a kickass way) ram through the rear access ramp into hordes of zombies while shooting and running the foul beasts over the rear access ramp will like a land raider crusader have frag grenades on it that would explode in that situation to clear the way. I will have a front wheel guard with lots of sharp edges so the zombies will get impaled by spikes before being run over in a bloody fashion (im a violent kid huh?). 


There, that should cover it.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well. the imperator class titan is a wonderful idea.....

however, i am going to take a vindicator. extra blasty goodness to rid our world of about 15 zombies at once. extra armour, searchlight blah blah blah.

terminator armour, chainfist, assault cannon. i mean c'mon people, a chainfist would wreck zombies, crush and cut all at the same time. the autocannon is perfect, basically a minigun with explosive rounds :biggrin:

Artificer armour with lightning claws (pair) for making zombie sushi. rosarius, bionics, basically anything to make you stronger :wink:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd take a Vindicator with Assault cannon Side Sponsons. :Victory:

Some Terminator Armour with Assault cannon and Lightning Claw.

Lots and lots of meat.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Land Raider Crusader for vehicle, with Dozer blades, Power of the Machine spirit, and searchlight.

(lots of room for people to be saved to fit inside...)

Terminator armor with pair of MC-Lightning claws.

Artificier armor with pair of MC-Lightning claws.

It comes down to this: Blades don't need reloading.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Tchah. Just use polymorphine and become the demons.

I laugh at those choosing Power Armour, because without the epic strength of the 40K's heroes, you're going to be inside a tomb with life support.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Initiate said:


> foulacy unless you didnt read it i challenged someone to ask me and deus stepped up.
> 
> and dont double post plz, i find it annoying and the edit feature is quite nicer.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's deep. What can I say, you are a true nr3d in all positive aspects of the word's meaning. You expertise regarding 40k stuff as well as weapons and bulding stuff is downright impressive.

A billion trillion quantrillion kudos to you!

But you still have left to explain the power boot! (can't wait for that!:biggrin


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2007)

i would hawe an demolisher whith al its blasting options
terminator armour and a bloodfeeder deamon weapon power armoue and force weapon


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

*Bump*

Initiate - could you please explain the power boot-thingy? It sounds awesome.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

uber brings up a good point, and, as I don't possess a black carapace, I would choose matte black carapace armor, a stormbolter with psycannon rounds, a Icon of the Just (+4 invul saves!) and a pair of hand flamers.

As for my vehicle, I think I'd have to go with a warlord class titan. Sure, I can't drive it, but now I have an impenetrable fortress, that comes with a free team of servitors to take care of me. w00t!!!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

id go for.....

leman russ demolisher with 3 heavy bolters, demolisher cannon, stubber etc and all other upgrades.

then..carapace armour, mega hellgun, power sword, force field thing, all the medals, etc.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

right i think i left the powerboot out. After analyzing the powerfists and its functions, you really only need to change its shape. So you buy a couple of PF off the Internet and get to work tearing them apart you need some gigantic pliers to change the shape. After the shaping, attach the power pipe thingy (on the side of the powerfist that cylinder thing that comes out of it harnessing awesome electric power) to the side of the boot and it will run to the power cell in your backpack. Size your foot and build up layers of the metal, add rubber to the inside so you dont electrocute yourself and while your at it put a cool spike on the toe. activate your powercell and test it by kicking through a brick wall. Fine tune the settings on your backpack to get the right power level so you dont trip and fall whenever you want to kick. 


Uber, considering this is in reallife terms i dont see why you need termi armour. I dont think zombies have fingernails made of adamantite or teeth made of diamond or anything that could penetrate the power armour. These are supposed to be normal ppl turned into zombies, like in Res Evil or smth, i doubt that they could do more than put a pen stripe on your shoulderpad or scratch their initials into your backpack.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> id go for.....
> 
> leman russ demolisher with 3 heavy bolters, demolisher cannon, stubber etc and all other upgrades.
> 
> then..carapace armour, mega hellgun, power sword, force field thing, all the medals, etc.


So you're gonna wear cardboard? At least scout armour would be better.

Anyways, since the whole zombie-thing, as well as the midget-in-bikini-thing and 40k-armoury thing, your ability to wear and wield certain things are not to the laws of physics or anyting else. You CAN wear a terminator armour, because this is a hypothetical question and an extremely improbable event.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Initiate said:


> right i think i left the powerboot out. After analyzing the powerfists and its functions, you really only need to change its shape. So you buy a couple of PF off the Internet and get to work tearing them apart you need some gigantic pliers to change the shape. After the shaping, attach the power pipe thingy (on the side of the powerfist that cylinder thing that comes out of it harnessing awesome electric power) to the side of the boot and it will run to the power cell in your backpack. Size your foot and build up layers of the metal, add rubber to the inside so you dont electrocute yourself and while your at it put a cool spike on the toe. activate your powercell and test it by kicking through a brick wall. Fine tune the settings on your backpack to get the right power level so you dont trip and fall whenever you want to kick.


Awesome. But one question remains - where the hell on teh intarnets can you buy a power fist?



> Uber, considering this is in reallife terms i dont see why you need termi armour. I dont think zombies have fingernails made of adamantite or teeth made of diamond or anything that could penetrate the power armour. These are supposed to be normal ppl turned into zombies, like in Res Evil or smth, i doubt that they could do more than put a pen stripe on your shoulderpad or scratch their initials into your backpack.


True, but ther termie armour is good for two things: chainfist and assault cannon, which might come in handy.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

to initiate.. i double post because my internet is to slow to load up the edit box, which is also why i dont quote you now.. is it againts the rules of this forum to doublepost like because i no it is on a few others ive seen.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> I would cook the pizza on the preds engine and I imagine thunder hammers to be simmilar to grav hammers from halo 3. And imo lightning calws beacuse they would feel like an extention to your body and would look cool when fighting.


The cholesterol will probably do you in before the zombies get around to it.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Vehical: Space Marine Bike

Armor: MkV Artificer armor

Weapon: Lightning Claws and Mastercraft Storm Bolter. with a Thunder Hammer strapped to my bike for emergencies.

Supplies: Lots of wax and Parchment to make Purity and Crusader Seals.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

vehicle: imperator titan w/ full complement of servitors
armor/weapons: who cares, i'm in a bloody imperator titan! 
seriously though, probably termie armor w/ twin linked assault cannons...one on each arm, kinda like those mechs from the matrix. i'd rig them with a power feed to a backpack ammo source. i'd also rig them with a quick-release so i can drop them if need be, and carry around a pair of power swords and a storm bolter. other than that, rosarius, auspex calibrated to detect the undead, frag grenades for use vs. zombies, krak in case i need to knock something over. 
supplies: stock my imperator full of pizza, mountain dew, and guinness. 

cause guinness rocks.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

loyalist42 said:


> vehicle: imperator titan w/ full complement of servitors
> armor/weapons: who cares, i'm in a bloody imperator titan!
> seriously though, probably termie armor w/ twin linked assault cannons...one on each arm, kinda like those mechs from the matrix. i'd rig them with a power feed to a backpack ammo source. i'd also rig them with a quick-release so i can drop them if need be, and carry around a pair of power swords and a storm bolter. other than that, rosarius, auspex calibrated to detect the undead, frag grenades for use vs. zombies, krak in case i need to knock something over.
> supplies: stock my imperator full of pizza, mountain dew, and guinness.
> ...


It does.

But saving the world would be a little hard if you were trapped inside a giant titan which you had no idea of how to controll, especially when there are thousands of zombies at your feet.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Probably my final one.

Vehicle: Land Raider Crucader, all upgrades, multimelta replaced by whirlwind missile launcher, vengence missiles. Hurricane bolters use kraken penetrator rounds. (I know it's Deathwatch nots Space Marine armoury but the Deathwatch are Space Marines and probably have the same armoury with added specialised ammunition.)
Armour 1: Terminator armour, rosarius (iron halo can't be taken with terminator armour), assualt cannon, chainfist (can break through walls to escape and resue people), Cyclone missile launcher.
Armour 2: Artificer armour, iron halo, twin lightning claws, frag grenades, auspex.

OR

Verhicle: Hammerhead, burst cannons, railgun, all upgrades.
Armour 1: Crisis suit, 1 heavy gun drone (2 burst cannon), 1 heavy marker drone (networked markerlight and burst cannon), all hardwired upgrades, shield generator, 2 burst cannons.
Armour 2: Commander Farsights crisis suit.

Whoever asked about Deathwatch bolter and heavy bolter, Deathwatch heavy bolters get suspensor unit which means you can sacrifice half range to become assault and get Hellfire rounds, single explosive acid shots. Deathwatch can take special bolter ammunition, silenced shells and targeter (heavy 2, pins), metal storm (fires fragmentation shells so it can be fired from the hip, assault 2 18" S3 AP-), inferno bolts (uses an oxyphosphur gel to burn foes, may reroll to wound) and, my favorite, kraken bolts (beter propelant, adamantine core, becomes AP4 and gains 6" range).


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

DeusMortemEst said:


> There is only one problem with the lightning claws: they are much shorter than a power sword, and therefore won't be as effective in slashing. And even though they are good for inflicting deep, extremely lethal wounds, they are not very useful at cleaving and chopping things in half.


your taking this way to seriously, and as i said i like to get up close and personal


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> vehicle: preadator anihilator fully loaded with lascannon goodness.
> 
> armour1: Terminator armour with pair of lightning claws (i like to get up close and personal)
> 
> ...


I'm changing my vehicle to the master of teh ravenwings jetbike


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

@deusmortemest:
since this is all one giant pipe-dream, can't my titan come with a princeps, crew, battle-company of astartes, and private viewing deck with fully stocked buffet? 

besides, the point of taking the titan isn't so much to save the world as it is to sit back in comfort and watch zombies turn into an unpleasant mist of component particles :victory:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

loyalist42 said:


> @deusmortemest:
> since this is all one giant pipe-dream, can't my titan come with a princeps, crew, battle-company of astartes, and private viewing deck with fully stocked buffet?
> 
> besides, the point of taking the titan isn't so much to save the world as it is to sit back in comfort and watch zombies turn into an unpleasant mist of component particles :victory:


lol:laugh: well saidk:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

termi armour with two assault cannons.....one on each arm and a land raider zombie killer wich basicallt is land raider crusader but instead of the bolters assault cannons ...........................blast those zombies to a pile of rotting mush :victory:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

DeusMortemEst said:


> So you're gonna wear cardboard? At least scout armour would be better.


seeing as they both confer the same save, thats a waste of time. and, as im not 8 feet tall, and live in space, im not gonna be wearing terminator armour.

as for the midget in a bikini, thats entirely possible in the real world.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> seeing as they both confer the same save, thats a waste of time. and, as im not 8 feet tall, and live in space, im not gonna be wearing terminator armour.
> 
> as for the midget in a bikini, thats entirely possible in the real world.


Yes, but they don't have magic powers. :biggrin:


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

pah, your all suckers, this is the true way to win on the zombie holocaust front:

Vehicle: None, don't need it, too badass

Gear: Flak armour, lasgun

problem, solved

seriously though, a LRC with ass cannon instead of MM, power armour, jump pack, power sword and bolt pistol (BTW, according to Inquistor, BPs have 12 rounds in a mag, so I'll take one of those), iron halo, lots of frags, melta bombs (for blowing real shit up). I wouldn't really want another suit, I'd just take more ammo etc


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

squadiee said:


> pah, your all suckers, this is the true way to win on the zombie holocaust front:
> 
> Vehicle: None, don't need it, too badass
> 
> ...


Maybe if you are MacGuyver, and use it as well a a paper clip and a soda can to build a heavy bolter. Unless you are him, you're doomed.


s


> eriously though, a LRC with ass cannon instead of MM, power armour, jump pack, power sword and bolt pistol (BTW, according to Inquistor, BPs have 12 rounds in a mag, so I'll take one of those), iron halo, lots of frags, melta bombs (for blowing real shit up). I wouldn't really want another suit, I'd just take more ammo etc


Cool.

And just a question... I have noticed that you and a lot of other useser have these avatars of space marines obviously designed with some program... How/where can I make those?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

profile: avatars: livingavatars: w/e the hell you want.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Initiate said:


> profile: avatars: livingavatars: w/e the hell you want.


Cool, thanks. ^^


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

-eldar falcon tank with bright lance, scatterlaser, pulse laser and shuriken cannon
-karrandras armor for if i wanted to get personal


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

okay here we go,

vehic. banblade with hvy bolters sponsons. /or/ Sammeal's jet bike that way I'd be above everything:biggrin:

armor power armer w/ lightning claws for the up close. /or/ termie armor w/ ac + power sword


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmmmmm, I think I would either have:

1. *Vehicle:* Largest type of titan there is with thousands of lascannons, plasmacannons, storm bolters, heavy bolters, and flamers mounted on the titan (along with tons of storm bolter sponsons inside the titan incase the zombies find a secret hatch or some other way to get into the titan). 
* Armor:* marine implants, terminator armor, storm bolter, psyker abilities, psychic hood, force weapon (a force sword), iron halo, purity seals, and an adamantine mantle (all of it just so I can smash hordes of zombies if I get bored of watching the action on a viewscreen inside the titan)
*Supplies:* a portal that leads to a world of unlimited food, a fortified mansion inside the titan, another portal that leads to an unending river of pure, clean water; a command squad of astartes, and a crew of men and woman (so I can rebuild the population once the zombies are dead)

*OR*​
2. *Vehicle:* A tyranid bio-titan with a norn queen, 5 hive tyrants, 15 zoanthropes, 20 carnifexes, 35 biovores, 100 nid warriors, 1000 termagaunts, 1000 hormagaunts, 500 genestealers, and a massive amount of pure genetic material to be used to make more nids
* Armor:* a suit of armor made out of genetic material that I can control with my mind; some nid guns, swords, and claws connected to the armor; and an implant in my brain that lets me control the nids
*Supplies: *None, I can turn genetic material into any supplies that I want while I get to lead a horde vs horde war!!!!


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Baneblade. It's everywhere you want to be.

Edit: Oh and silb, you missed the spirit of the question. Wishing for an entire army is cheating.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

i would ride a brass scorpion 
lots of choppy goodness with the added bonus of a mad demon


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok well I think the obvious tank has to be A bane blade Just because of sheer fire power, i would probably go for the heavy bolter side sponsors, for super powered infantry killing, or i would consider the chatachan bane blade depicted in February's white dwarf. 

or if lighter fire-power was required it would have to be the main killing machine of the imperial army a leman Russ tanks with demolisher cannon because any thing with a nice big blast area is good for killing, might be a bit cramp for passengers but who cares live with it. 

Failing on Leman Russ i would go for a Basilisk as who does not love shells of doom with a great range, i also think then i could destroy the buildings the zombies like to hide in if I AM LEGEND is any thing to go as they don't like the day light and stay in big groups.


now the Imperial guard armour is not that great so i go for stromtrooper armour as it the best they have to offer, i would of course go for a good old chainsword as my close combat weapon because it just so cool. I think the ultimate guard side arm is an auto pistole. failing that i would take a good old fashion lasrifle. i would consider a nice big chopper like Commissar Yarrick just so i could go around cutting heads off fir fun.

war gear now that is a problem i would most likely take a stealth cloak used by the tanith first and only, just so i could hide from the mindless zombies, i would also take as many frag grenade i can fit into my pockets.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Steel Rain said:


> Baneblade. It's everywhere you want to be.
> 
> Edit: Oh and silb, you missed the spirit of the question. Wishing for an entire army is cheating.


Sorry, pretend I never said I wanted the nid army. But I still want the Astartes command squad and the titan crew.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

also, a rocket propelled chainsaw would be cool.


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

> a rocket propelled chainsaw would be cool.


Now that is unique! Do you think you could mass produce them? I would really like a few dozen as well please! :laugh:


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

A Baneblade w\heavy flamer turrets(good for killing zombies), Terminator armor(for me) a set of regular marine armor(for a rescued Cop or soldier),flamer,bolter. We get a full crew for the vehicles correct? Id save as many people as possible and arm all of the soldiers and police I could find( i was in the army and Im a Cop,so I gotta save my buddies). Then Id take back the city and save the world...or something like that.

If that doesnt work...my main 40k army is deathguard so Id pray to Nurgle for salvation.


----------



## Moschaboy (Jan 5, 2007)

i'd take a mark of nurgle and join the brain eating fun...


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Any kind of tank I'd say is out because you don't want to be covered in zombies whenever you try to stick your head out.

Personally, I'd want a pimped out necron monolith as my mobile floating pad. Teleport around, teleport food/survivors inside without having to leave, skimmers so zombies don't climb on, lots of space inside to luxuriate in, big cannon for big targets and an autodefense system that sends out a ton of shots at the zombies that get close, what's not to love? Possibly even functions as a laboratory to try to fix the zombie plague.

As for armor I'd want swooping hawk armor with wings, skyleap, and a sunrifle for my first set and a stealth suit with a fusion gun and drone controller with some gun drones for my second. Both keep me out of melee range, swooping hawk wings would be more for travel outside of the monolith and hunting uncorrupted wildlife whereas the stealth suit would be more for the occasion when I have to leave the monolith to penetrate a facility or search around on foot. It would afford great stealth and have a weapon that would let me melt even the thickest doors and any zombies that do manage to notice me will probably be at short range where I wouldn't get many shots. Fusion gun would melt everything above the waistline and at short range probably doesn't require a lot of aim. Gun drones watch my back and any other angles of approach for zombies trying to get the drop on me while I'm out. The acute senses also are a great help for finding survivors or watching for zombies in dark areas without having to bring a light source.

I'd also probably want a narthecium/reductor. Narthecium to heal any wounds I suffer and purge my body of zombie infection and reductor to collect genetic samples from zombies.

I'd go to the smartest biologists/doctors nearby and try to rescue them in my pimped out monolith. I would provide samples and supplies for them with my excursions while they work in the comfy interior (granted, I'd probably have to retrofit the interior to make living creatures comfortable).

My weapons can all probably be recharged by the monolith's nearly-infinite power source, as none of them are projectiles.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

vehicle: Valkyrie (imperial guard dropship, look on forgeworld)

In the unlikely event of Valkyrie going boom, I'll have a Leman Russ on standby.

Armour: Kasrkin carapace (zombie no get through helmet )

Armour no 2: reagular carapace (if Kasrkin not available, go for next best thing )

Armament: Hellgun, shotgun, and matched hellpistols.

Suplies: all of my mums chicken casarole the remainder of humanity can eat :-D


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody's chosen ships.

I'm revising mine.

VEHICLE: Space Marine Battle-Barge (_Dirge Eterna_, duh)

ARMOR: Grey Knights Power Armor, SB, Nemesis Sword

ARMOR 2: Artificer Armor, Bolter, Chainsword

SUPPLIES: Everything a Barge already has, plus implants to control the entire ship without a crew of flunkies.

-Dirge


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I did. A valkyrie is a ship (sort of)


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Culler said:


> Personally, I'd want a pimped out necron monolith as my mobile floating pad..............................As for armor I'd want swooping hawk armor.................


I didn't realize you could combine stuff from different armies!

In that case I want to change my choice:

Vehicle: extra-large monolith with extra gauss weapons and an eldar jetbike hidden inside

Armor 1: Terminator Armor w/ a storm bolter, iron halo, psychic hood, psychic powers, and force sword

Armor 2: Eldar Autarch armor, psychic powers, ghosthelm, forceshield, swooping hawk wings, witchblade, and shuriken pistol (farseer-autarch combo)

Supplies: essentials (food, water, etc.)


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Armour 1: Power Armour with bumper stickers, a helmet with an inbuilt mp3 system with wireless connection to my iPod safely tucked in my backpack, Combat Drugs (who says drugs are bad?), Agoniser in case I run into some massive uber Zombie boss, Twin-Linked Avenger Shuriken Catapult (plugging some undead between the eyes), wings (always wanted some, let's see some zombies eat my brains while I swoop all over the place, )

Armour 2: Terminator Armour, advanced wireless network connection to the Internet, so I can watch Family Guy in one half of my screen and pretty much play real-life Doom 3 on the other half, Powa Klaw and Plasma Rifle

Vehicle: Land RaiderCrusader: Twin-Linked Assault Cannon for raping some undead asses, side-Sponsons with Hurricane Bolter's as normal, extra fuel, ammuniton, cases and belts

Survival Gear: Compass, Phonebook, mobile phones and chargers, laptop and charger, my Ashton and Epiphone SG so I won't get bored, sleeping bag, Plasma Screen tv, my DVD and CD library, crate of chips and 7-Up.


Call me weird, but sometimes I pray for a zombie invasion. I've even packed away some of the things I'd take along in case that day comes.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

psychomidget99 said:


> Armour 2: Terminator Armour, advanced wireless network connection to the Internet, so I can watch Family Guy in one half of my screen and pretty much play real-life Doom 3 on the other half, Powa Klaw and Plasma Rifle


But if zombies killed everyone there would be no new family guy episodes. You would be watching reruns. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Silb said:


> But if zombies killed everyone there would be no new family guy episodes. You would be watching reruns. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


We're watching re-runs these days with the writer's strike anyway.

Back on topic, though. I answered this a while back, but I think I'd revise what I'd originally put.

Armour I: MkVII Astartes power armour; dual lightning claws; a combat shield; and a jump pack. Not reliant on ammunition in the slightest, and having the jump pack would allow me to jump out of particularly nasty situations. It'd also probably let me bypass some of the more dangerous areas via jumping from rooftop to rooftop. I think I'd also bother with some of the more cosmetic touches-- loads of purity seals, perhaps paint the armour black and put a rictus mask on it...

Armour II: MkVII Astartes power armour; eviscerator; and a combat shield. Probably the same actual armour as set I, but without the jump pack. You can't fight a zombie apocalypse without a big-ass chainsaw, and eviscerators are as big as they come.

Vehicle: Phobos-pattern Land Raider (the standard configuration). While the weapons are largely useless as both the heavy bolter turret and lascannon sponsons are horribly ammunition dependant, it's quite spacious inside, as vehicles go, and probably quite zombie-proof. If nothing else, it makes for an excellent bolt hole and/or storage bunker on treads. For the sake of argument, I'd ensure the smoke grenade launchers and machine spirit were working properly, though... Incidentally, the Land Raider (of all configurations, for that matter) feature top-quality comms equipment, so it wouldn't be that hard to get in touch with the powers that be using one.

Other Gear: Apart from the basic obvious things like food and water, I'd want some kind of renewable power source, an ample supply of fragmentation grenades, a portable ram, an extensive first aid kit, non first aid medical supplies, matches, The Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer, lockpicks, a long-stemmed electric lighter and aerosol-propelled insect repellant (it might not be a "weapon" but you can sure as hell use that combo like one), a pillow and blankets, basic tools such as a hammer, screwdriver, and the like; and a large supply of rubbers. 'Cause you never know.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> The Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer


Can't leave home without that one. Especially in a zombie apocalypse. That's so going in my monolith :biggrin:


----------



## Rayler Tall (Feb 19, 2008)

Land Raider Crusader : Pintle-mounted Strom Bolter, Dozer blades, Searchlight

Mark VIII Space Marine power armour : Artificer armour, Auspex, Jump pack, Adimantine Mantel
Weapons: Melta bombs, 2 Plasma pistols, Combi-plasma gun, Power sword, Power Axe

Mark VIII Space Marine power armour : Artificer armour, Auspex, Adimantine mantel
Weapons : Plasma pistol, Combi-meltagun, Power sword, Melta bombs, Plasma cannon


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll take a XV22 Tau stealth suit, sporting dual burst cannons and vectored retro-thrusters. Then give me a hardwired drone controller with 2 gun drones and a hardwired multi-tracker.

Zombies can't catch what they can't see, so me and the drones can go pretty much wherever we damn well want, and if we do need to open up, those dual burst cannons (replacing Shadowsun's fusion blasters) along with the guns on the drones will rip apart anything nearby. 
Zombies get too close? Just fly away! Plus the drones can watch my back and make sure no zombies try to get sneaky.

Right, that's one suit of armour down ... and I think it's the only one I'll need, but I'll take an exact duplicate just incase the first gets damaged. Actually no I won't, there's going to be some places I'll need to get into that a XV22 won't fit, so give me some standard Fire Warrior armour with a pulse carbine, a pulse pistol and again the drones., plus a combat knife, you know, just in case.

On to a vehicle: drone controlled Devilfish, with all available cargo space devoted to all the power packs, fuel and rations I could fit in there, as well as my suits of armour. Convert the now unnessecary cockpit into personal quarters.
Some landing gear is a given, so I can land on top of buildings where the zombies can't get me, so I can have a picnic, or play golf or something to keep me entertained.
Also on the list would be some basic/advanced tools, medical supplies, cutting torch, rope, an other assorted junk that's bound to come in handy somewhere down the line.

No matter where I go, or what I do, the drones will always be there to watch my back.


----------

